# Jalapeno Sausage From "Triple D" with Que-View



## ballagh (Jul 18, 2010)

I know a number of us watched this episode where Guy Fieri went to KC.  I went to his website and they had the recipe for the jalapeno sausage from  R.J's Bob-Be-Que Shack in Mission, Kansas  .  It turned out amazing.  Used a bunch of peppers fresh from the garden.  Tasty  Here is the recipe from his website:

16 corn husks
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 tablespoon sugar
1/2-ounce chicken base dissolved in 2 ounces cold water
1 tablespoon chopped fresh garlic
1/2 teaspoon grated nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
1/4 cup chopped and seeded jalapenos
1 tablespoon crushed black peppercorns
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 1/2 pounds coarsely ground pork butt
concordance-end
[h2]Directions[/h2]
Heat a smoker or grill to 250 degrees F.

Soak corn husks in warm water for 15 minutes. Mix all of the dry ingredients together in a large bowl and add the ground pork. Combine well. Put approximately 6 ounces of the sausage mixture 8 of the open wet corn husks. Put another corn husk on top and wrap and tie each end with string. Smoke until the sausage temperature reaches 160 degrees F on an instant-read thermometer. Transfer the husks to a serving platter and serve.   

Turned out freaking amazing!!!!!!!  Next batch will have some cheese and a few other ingrediants added to it. :)


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 18, 2010)

Pretty cool with the corn husks there, looks good


----------



## jak757 (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!

I saw this on TV, looked at my wife, and said -- I have to make these!.

You sir, are a man of action.  I'm still waiting to do so.  But you have inspired me.

Did/can you just use husks from corn you husk, or did you but them? I suppose either would work.

Great job!


----------



## reichl (Jul 19, 2010)

did the smoke penetrate the corn husks and flavor the meat?


----------



## ballagh (Jul 19, 2010)

either would probley work jak.  i bought a bag at the local mexican grocery store.  got a bag of like 250 for a buck :)

yes the smoke did penatrate the husks.  there was about a 1/8" smoke ring on the sausage.  It tasted amazing.  just reheated one for lunch.  man it amplified the smoke flavor ten fold.  very tasty.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 25, 2010)

wow I seen this today & this is a gotta have thanks for the thread.


----------



## new2que (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm going to have to try this!  You're right, cheese would be a great idea... I really should start making a list!


----------



## roklimo (Jul 26, 2010)

Love that show.  Have to try this.


----------



## diesel (Jul 26, 2010)

I saved that recipe while the show was on.  Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## bpopovitz (Aug 13, 2010)

So I'm making these and a couple of breakfast fatties to freeze and have "on hand" and I have the jalapenos for these and green peppers for the "western omelet" fattie all diced up and on the cutting board ready for assembly, well I had a terrible migraine headache and apparently my eyes weren't seeing straight and I swapped the diced jalapenos and the diced green pepper.  The result, I was disappointed in the heat on the sausage then I realized my mistake when I ate a slice of the fatty the next day and got a "hot" surprise.  Holy moley.....

Moral of the story, never cook with a migraine and never place peppers that look the same all diced up next to each other on a cutting board.  UGH.  I will say once I got over the shock the fatty was delicious.  I just wish I took some pictures of the fatty as they were a half / half of omelet on one side and hasbrowns on the other.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Dec 15, 2010)

Tried this recipe recently, with a few changes.  Sadly the biggest change was having to do it in the oven, since my ecb was involved in a automobile accident (dont ask lol stupid nieghbor, thas all I'm sayin), and my uds isnt finished yet. So I added a alittle liquid smoke ( not the same but....) Also substituted the pork butt, with 4lbs of ground deer meat and a 1lb of ground bacon. After alittle math i mixed it all up and totally forgot the garlic ( kickin my butt on that one ) Made 15 to 20 sausages before I ran out of corn husks, and my wife had the brilliant idea to use the rest of the meat for a meat loaf.  Cant wait to make these again when my uds is up and running, they were awesome!!!! Oh I also added a cup of cheddar cheese to mine.


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 15, 2010)

What no qview


----------



## nitrousinfected (Dec 16, 2010)

HAHA was technically no "Q" so didnt even think about taking pictures.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 16, 2010)

I have been wanting to do this for a while now and you just kicked me in the butt to make it happen. I am going to make some with chicken too and might change up the spices on that one. Shooting for this weekend but it is raining so I don't know if it will happen that soon


----------



## arnie (Dec 16, 2010)

So much to smoke and such little time


----------



## nitrousinfected (Dec 16, 2010)

GOOD!!!!! They were delicious even in the oven. I also motivated me to get off my butt and finish my UDS
 


Scarbelly said:


> I have been wanting to do this for a while now and you just kicked me in the butt to make it happen.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 16, 2010)

those look great, I need to add that to my list


----------



## bruce l (Jan 19, 2015)

My kitchenaid meat grinder didn't like grinding the pork butt when I left some fat on the meat.  But I'll be smoking today.


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 24, 2017)

Bumping an old thread to share a picture I took of mine back in 2010...













4826407551_30b1dcaac3_o.jpg



__ shyzabrau
__ Apr 24, 2017


----------



## Ryker (Oct 31, 2022)

I know this is an old thread, but I found this fourm looking for this recipe so thanks for posting it. I made it a few times on my used MES and each time they were awesome. Looking forward to making more!!


----------

